# Usfws proposal



## Bwhaley81 (May 24, 2021)

Thoughts on the USFWS proposing the biggest public hunting/ fishing expansion to date?


----------



## wolfmann (May 29, 2019)

It's great News but it's not the biggest to date. Trump opened 2.3 million in August of 2020. Also I heard that they are talking about reinstating some of the national monuments that Trump had opened to hunting. But I'm hoping that's just rumors.


----------



## jcchiles (Oct 25, 2020)

I would be interested to see an actual legitimate government informative article backing what you are saying about Trump opening up 2,000,000 acres. I know Congress enacted a new law on protecting wilderness but nothing new was opened up to the tune of 2,000,000 acres. There is so much landlocked federal and state land across the west it is pathetic. Join backcountry hunters and anglers, that is their goal, to unlock and preserve the public land that we have.


----------



## Schoeny (9 mo ago)

Lots of crying when trump opened certain usfws properties to hunting, but certain refuges have no biological reasoning for not letting some components of hunting/harvest not occur.


----------

